# Thanks



## kelly22 (1/6/15)

Hi guyz i just wanna post a thank u to these fww ppl for veing kind and generous to me today @Silver for the peach rooibos ejuice he gifted me ,@qball for picking up at vapecon and selivering to me also to @skola for delivering the ejyice i purchased and a couple he wasnt vaping for free 
many tganks to u all 
I will try my best to pay it forward to anyone that needs my help in the same kind and generous way you guys have helped me
kind regards 
KV

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Q-Ball (1/6/15)

No problem Bud,

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## skola (3/6/15)

kelly22 said:


> Hi guyz i just wanna post a thank u to these fww ppl for veing kind and generous to me today @Silver for the peach rooibos ejuice he gifted me ,@qball for picking up at vapecon and selivering to me also to @skola for delivering the ejyice i purchased and a couple he wasnt vaping for free
> many tganks to u all
> I will try my best to pay it forward to anyone that needs my help in the same kind and generous way you guys have helped me
> kind regards
> KV



You're welcome bro.


----------



## Silver (3/6/15)

Pleasure @kelly22 
Hope you liking the Peach Rooibos...
And thanks to @Q-Ball for delivering.


----------

